# Found the best source for ammunition



## Kevin_H

LuckyGunner has become my first choice and only choice for ammunition. There are a number of well known online merchants that I have dealt with, but LuckyGunner.com has provided me with the best experience of all. First of all, the inventory is "live" and you can always be sure the items you have selected are available for shipping. Other merchants often tell you after you have ordered that the item(s) you have ordered are "out of stock". Not with LuckyGunner.com. The inventory shown is real inventory and what you order will be shipped!

Of all the online businesses offering a variety of ammunition at exceptional pricing, LuckGunner.com has been the reliable, most cost effective merchant with a prompt shipping and delivery process. LuckyGunner.com has become the provider with the most reasonable pricing by holding the cost of shipping down in comparison with merchants I have purchased ammunition. The online ordering is easy, the information for all available ammunition is provided, including specifications, etc, and the staff is very helpful.

I give LuckyGunner 5 out of 5 stars for excellence in all aspects of product, service, delivery and pricing. Check out LuckyGunner.com. You won't regret it! And by the way, I only buy from BBB rated merchants and LuckyGunner.com is a member of the BBB with a solid record and history.


----------



## cclaxton

I am sorry, but I have tried time and time again to find competitive pricing at Lucky Gunner and reasonable shipping, but it ain't so. 
I have NEVER ordered from Lucky Gunner because I can NEVER get the cheapest price after shipping...or even close to the cheapest price. 
I would be willing to give Lucky Gunner a try if they EVER can match another competitive price. I encourage them to get business by being competitive.

Here are some examples:
1) CCI Blazer Aluminum case, 9mm 115gr: Natchez Shooters Supplies = 500 rounds for $9.49 a box, and $15.74 shipping for a total of $110.64 (shipped from Tenn to Northern Virginia). LuckyGunner = 500 rounds the same round at $11.00 a box and $14.17 for shipping for a total of $124.17. 
2) Lawman 115gr 9mm: SGammo = 500 rounds for $10.49 a box and $14 shipping for a total of $118.90. LuckGunner = 500 rounds the same ammo at $13.00 a box plus $14.17 shipping for a total of $144.17. 
3) Federal Champion .45ACP 230gr: Palmetto State Armory = 500 rounds for $15.99 a box and $12 shipping for a total of $171.90. LuckyGunner = 500 rounds the same ammo at $19.25 a box plus $17.20 for a total of $209.70.
4) Remington .40cal 180gr: SGammo = $137.50 for 500 rounds plus $14 shipping for a total of $151.50. LuckyGunner = 500 rounds the same ammo at $175 for 500 rounds plus $14.17 shipping for a total of $189.17. 

Lucky Gunner can continue to try and get LUCKY with customers through aggressive marketing but I suggest they will have better LUCK if they actually compete on price+shipping....they need to be in the ballpark at least. I didn't even hit CheaperThanDirt or USAammo or their reloaded prices. 

I did not even need to cherry-pick any of these prices...across the board, LuckyGunner's prices are higher and IMHO significantly higher. 

Go to gun-deals.com and look for the ammo listings and you will not see Lucky Gunner listed for the best pricing...anywhere. 

Lucky, all you need to do be +/- $4 for 500 rounds of your competition and I will try you out. 
Good Luck...I guess.
CC


----------



## Kevin_H

*Natchez Shooters Supplies Not so Competitive*



cclaxton said:


> I am sorry, but I have tried time and time again to find competitive pricing at Lucky Gunner and reasonable shipping, but it ain't so.
> I have NEVER ordered from Lucky Gunner because I can NEVER get the cheapest price after shipping...or even close to the cheapest price.
> I would be willing to give Lucky Gunner a try if they EVER can match another competitive price. I encourage them to get business by being competitive.
> 
> Here are some examples:
> 1) CCI Blazer Aluminum case, 9mm 115gr: Natchez Shooters Supplies = 500 rounds for $9.49 a box, and $15.74 shipping for a total of $110.64 (shipped from Tenn to Northern Virginia). LuckyGunner = 500 rounds the same round at $11.00 a box and $14.17 for shipping for a total of $124.17.
> 2) Lawman 115gr 9mm: SGammo = 500 rounds for $10.49 a box and $14 shipping for a total of $118.90. LuckGunner = 500 rounds the same ammo at $13.00 a box plus $14.17 shipping for a total of $144.17.
> 3) Federal Champion .45ACP 230gr: Palmetto State Armory = 500 rounds for $15.99 a box and $12 shipping for a total of $171.90. LuckyGunner = 500 rounds the same ammo at $19.25 a box plus $17.20 for a total of $209.70.
> 4) Remington .40cal 180gr: SGammo = $137.50 for 500 rounds plus $14 shipping for a total of $151.50. LuckyGunner = 500 rounds the same ammo at $175 for 500 rounds plus $14.17 shipping for a total of $189.17.
> 
> Lucky Gunner can continue to try and get LUCKY with customers through aggressive marketing but I suggest they will have better LUCK if they actually compete on price+shipping....they need to be in the ballpark at least. I didn't even hit CheaperThanDirt or USAammo or their reloaded prices.
> 
> I did not even need to cherry-pick any of these prices...across the board, LuckyGunner's prices are higher and IMHO significantly higher.
> 
> Go to gun-deals.com and look for the ammo listings and you will not see Lucky Gunner listed for the best pricing...anywhere.
> 
> Lucky, all you need to do be +/- $4 for 500 rounds of your competition and I will try you out.
> Good Luck...I guess.
> CC


Just did a quick check on Natchez Shooters Supplies for a comparison of CCI 9mm FMJ 124gr.... The LG pricing is less expensive by nearly $2.00 / box of 50 if you compare with the regular pricing of Natchez Shooters Supplies. With there current "red labeled" sale pricing Natchez Shooters Supplies is a few cents less expensive. Add in shipping to New Hampshire and Lucky Gunner beats Natchez Shooters Supplies by a mile. If you compare other brand ammunition between the two, they compete very well, but Natchez Shooters Supplies is not alway cheaper and if Natchez is less expensive, not by much and certainly not if adding Fedex Ground shipping to New Hampshire. Of all the brands of ammo I do purchase (CCI is not one of them) Lucky Gunner continues to beat Natchez Shooters Supplies unless they list the ammo with the "red labeled" sale pricing, and then only fractionally less expensive until adding in the Fedex Ground shipping cost to New Hampshire.

The argument raises a great point for another competitive supplier, but caution anyone purchasing to compare apples with apples and then add in your shipping costs to your destination. Location is critical.

Lucky Gunner is still cheaper for the ammo I purchase especially considering the shipping charges to New Hampshire. I will certainly value check with Natchez periodically to be certain. Competition is a good thing.


----------



## Packard

Their shippng costs seem high when you order one or two boxes of ammo, but the cost go down as your purchase quanity goes up.

For example a single box of ammo to my house was about $12.00; two boxes were $15.00; 20 boxes (1,000 rounds) was $20.00.


----------



## Kevin_H

Packard said:


> Their shippng costs seem high when you order one or two boxes of ammo, but the cost go down as your purchase quanity goes up.
> 
> For example a single box of ammo to my house was about $12.00; two boxes were $15.00; 20 boxes (1,000 rounds) was $20.00.


This is true. I have not purchased a single box of 20/50 rounds in some time now, typically purchasing 1,000 rounds at a time which is significantly less expensive to ship as compared to a box of 20 or 50 rounds.


----------



## cclaxton

Packard said:


> Their shippng costs seem high when you order one or two boxes of ammo, but the cost go down as your purchase quanity goes up.
> 
> For example a single box of ammo to my house was about $12.00; two boxes were $15.00; 20 boxes (1,000 rounds) was $20.00.


Except for Hollow points, the minimum I order is 500 rounds for target. That is why I chose 500 to do the comparison. Kevin is right about shipping costs varying.

Here is one way around that...have fixed shipping cost up to 1000 rounds. Nobody does that?...Actually Palmetto State Armory does that. $12 fixed rate shipping up to 1000 rounds of handgun calibers....

CCI Blazer Brass 9mm 115gr is $211 for 1000....that is to my door NEW brass for 21.1 cents a round...you can't beat that....and I have never had a bad round with CCI....never and I go through at least 500 rounds a month.

I will continue to check back with Lucky Gunner every now and then.

Here is a quick list from gun-deals.com. It is sorted by cost per round before shipping. PY is coated steel, BR is brass, AL is aluminum, etc. Left to right: Ammo, Grains, Type, Casing, Days since validation (8), Vendor, cost per round, quantity, cost, shipping to 22181, total with shipping, cost per round shipped. 
Note that LuckyGunner is not the lowest price for any ammo listed here. Now this is 9mm only, so that is still a limited set, but a very popular round and competitive market. If they want to claim they are truly the best prices or trully competitive, then they need to compete on 9mm.

Wolf Military Classic 115 FMJ PY/BO/NC 8 The Armory 15.9 2000 $317.96 $26.24 $344.20 17.2 
Wolf 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 8 AIM Surplus 15.9 1000 $159 $23.41 $182.41 18.2 
Wolf Military Classic 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 8 Widener's 16.5 1000 $165 $23.41 $188.41 18.8 
Brown Bear 115 FMJ LC/BE/NC 8 Military Shooters, LLC 16.5 500 $82.49 $17.86 $100.35 20.1 
Wolf 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 8 AIM Surplus 16.5 50 $8.25 $13.17 $21.42 42.8 
Ruag Ammotec 115 FMJ ZN/BE/NC 8 ABLE'S 16.8 500 $83.8 $20.90 $104.70 20.9 
Ruag Ammotec 115 FMJ ZN/BE/NC 8 Cheaper than Dirt 16.8 50 $8.38 $13.97 $22.35 44.7 
Brown Bear 115 FMJ LC/BE/NC 8 SGAmmo.com 16.9 1000 $169 $16.00 $185.00 18.5 
Tula 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 8 SGAmmo.com 16.9 1000 $169 $16.00 $185.00 18.5 
BVAC (Remanufactured) 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Surplus Ammo.com 16.9 2000 $338.99 $73.25 $412.24 20.6 
Wolf Military Classic 115 FMJ ST/BE/NC 8 LuckyGunner.com 17.0 500 $85 $16.66 $101.66 20.3 
Silver Bear 115 FMJ ZN/BE/NC 8 Military Shooters, LLC 17.0 500 $84.99 $17.86 $102.85 20.6 
BVAC (Remanufactured) 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Surplus Ammo.com 17.2 1000 $171.99 $44.34 $216.33 21.6 
Brown Bear 115 FMJ LC/BE/NC 8 SGAmmo.com 17.3 500 $86.5 $14.00 $100.50 20.1 
BVAC (Remanufactured) 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 2 Cheaper than Dirt 17.3 1000 $173.49 $33.26 $206.75 20.7 
Jack Ross Ammunition (Reman) 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Jack Ross Ammunition 17.5 1000 $175 $25.00 $200.00 20.0 
Ruag Precision Ammo 115 FMJ ZN/BO/NC 8 2A Firearms 17.5 500 $87.5 $16.66 $104.16 20.8 
HSM (Reman.) 115 PL BR/BO/NC 8 Ventura Munitions 17.8 1000 $177.8 $44.34 $222.14 22.2 
Pakistani Surplus 80's 124 FMJ BR/BE/NC 8 Samco Global Arms 17.9 7500 $1342.5 Error 
Wolf 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 8 Ammo Man 17.9 1000 $179 $0.00 $179.00 17.9 
Wolf 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 8 Atlantic Firearms 17.9 1000 $179 $25.00 $204.00 20.4 
Tula 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 8 SGAmmo.com 17.9 50 $8.95 $12.00 $20.95 41.9 
Remington UMC Enclosed Base 147 TMJ BR/BO/NC 1 SGAmmo.com 18.0 1000 $179.9 $16.00 $195.90 19.6 
Great Lakes (Remanufactured) 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Great Lakes Ammunition 18.0 1000 $180 $23.41 $203.41 20.3 
Brown Bear 115 FMJ LC/BE/NC 8 Ammunition To Go 18.0 500 $89.95 $20.90 $110.85 22.2 
Wolf 115 FMJ ST/--/NC 8 J&G Sales 18.0 1000 $179.9 $44.34 $224.24 22.4 
Brown Bear 115 FMJ LC/BE/NC 8 J&G Sales 18.0 1000 $179.9 $44.34 $224.24 22.4 
Ruag Precision 115 FMJ ZN/BE/NC 8 Seven Springs Armory 18.0 1000 $179.99 $44.34 $224.33 22.4 
Herter's 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 8 Cabela's 18.0 50 $8.99 $5.95 $14.94 29.9 
Tula 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 8 Cheaper than Dirt 18.3 50 $9.14 $13.97 $23.11 46.2 
Brown Bear 115 FMJ LC/BE/NC 8 Cheaper than Dirt 18.6 500 $92.9 $20.90 $113.80 22.8 
Brown Bear 115 FMJ LC/BE/NC 8 Cheaper than Dirt 18.6 50 $9.29 $13.97 $23.26 46.5 
Brown Bear 115 FMJ LC/BE/NC 8 Ammunition To Go 18.6 50 $9.29 $13.97 $23.26 46.5 
Tula 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 8 SGAmmo.com 18.8 900 $169 $16.00 $185.00 20.6 
TulAmmo 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 63 Wal-Mart 18.9 50 $9.47 In Store $9.47 18.9 
Pakistani Surplus 80's 124 FMJ BR/BE/NC 8 Samco Global Arms 18.9 2500 $472.5 $50.36 $522.86 20.9 
Aguila 124 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 AIM Surplus 19.0 1000 $190 $23.41 $213.41 21.3 
Remington UMC Enclosed Base 147 TMJ BR/BO/NC 1 SGAmmo.com 19.0 500 $94.95 $14.00 $108.95 21.8 
CCI Blazer 115 FMJ AL/BO/NC 8 Natchez Shooters Supplies 19.0 500 $94.9 $16.66 $111.56 22.3 
Federal Champion 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Natchez Shooters Supplies 19.0 500 $94.9 $16.66 $111.56 22.3 
Sellier & Bellot 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Surplus Ammo.com 19.0 1000 $189.99 $44.34 $234.33 23.4 
Tactical Ammunition (Reman) 115 TMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Tactical Ammunition 19.0 1000 $190 $44.34 $234.34 23.4 
Brown Bear 115 FMJ LC/BE/NC 8 J&G Sales 19.0 500 $94.95 $26.78 $121.73 24.3 
Ruag Precision 115 FMJ ZN/BE/NC 8 Seven Springs Armory 19.0 500 $94.99 $26.78 $121.77 24.4 
Tula 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 8 LuckyGunner.com 19.5 1000 $195 $23.41 $218.41 21.8 
Aguila 124 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Military Shooters, LLC 19.5 500 $97.5 $17.86 $115.36 23.1 
Tactical Ammunition (New) 115 TMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Tactical Ammunition 19.5 1000 $195 $44.34 $239.34 23.9 
Tula in spam can/opener 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 8 Cheaper than Dirt 19.6 900 $176.06 $31.53 $207.59 23.1 
Pakistani Surplus 80's 124 FMJ BR/BE/NC 8 Samco Global Arms 19.9 1250 $248.75 $32.24 $280.99 22.5 
Pakistani Surplus 80's 124 FMJ BR/BE/NC 8 Samco Global Arms 19.9 500 $99.5 $17.86 $117.36 23.5 
Remington UMC 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 24 Dick's Sporting Goods 20.0 50 $9.98 In Store $9.98 20.0 
Federal 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 48 Wal-Mart 20.0 100 $19.99 In Store $19.99 20.0 
CCI Blazer Brass 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Palmetto State Armory 20.0 1000 $199.8 $12.00 $211.80 21.2 
Speer Lawman 115 TMJ BR/BO/NC 7 SGAmmo.com 20.0 1000 $199.8 $16.00 $215.80 21.6 
Aguila 124 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 The Armory 20.0 1000 $199.9 $19.22 $219.12 21.9 
Fiocchi 124 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Military Shooters, LLC 20.0 500 $99.99 $17.86 $117.85 23.6 
Silver Bear 145 HP ZN/BE/NC 8 Military Shooters, LLC 20.0 500 $99.99 $17.86 $117.85 23.6 
Ruag Ammotec MFS 115 FMJ ZN/BE/NC 8 WeaponsWorld.com 20.0 500 $99.99 $17.86 $117.85 23.6 
GECO/DAG 124 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 J&G Sales 20.0 1000 $200 $44.34 $244.34 24.4 
Magtech 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Surplus Ammo.com 20.0 500 $99.99 $26.78 $126.77 25.4 
Wolf 115 FMJ ST/--/NC 8 J&G Sales 20.0 500 $100 $26.78 $126.78 25.4 
Remington UMC 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Natchez Shooters Supplies 20.0 250 $49.99 $15.29 $65.28 26.1 
Sellier & Bellot 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 7 Cabela's 20.0 50 $9.99 $5.95 $15.94 31.9 
Wolf Military Classic 115 FMJ PY/BE/NC 8 The Armory 20.0 50 $9.99 $11.87 $21.86 43.7 
Sellier & Bellot 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Natchez Shooters Supplies 20.0 50 $9.99 $13.17 $23.16 46.3 
CCI Blazer 115 FMJ AL/BO/NC 8 Natchez Shooters Supplies 20.0 50 $9.99 $13.17 $23.16 46.3 
PMC Bronze 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Natchez Shooters Supplies 20.0 50 $9.99 $13.17 $23.16 46.3 
Federal Champion 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Natchez Shooters Supplies 20.0 50 $9.99 $13.17 $23.16 46.3 
Wolf Military Classic 115 FMJ ST/BE/NC 8 LuckyGunner.com 20.0 50 $10 $13.17 $23.17 46.3 
PMC Bronze 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 The Armory 20.5 1000 $204.99 $19.22 $224.21 22.4 
Sellier & Bellot 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 LuckyGunner.com 20.5 1000 $205 $23.41 $228.41 22.8 
Federal American Eagle 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 Wrigley Sales 20.5 1000 $205 $23.41 $228.41 22.8 
Military Ballistics Industry (Remanufactured) 115 FMJ BR/BO/NC 8 LuckyGunner.com 20.5 1000 $205 $23.41 $228.41 22.8

for a complete list go to gun-deals.com.
CC


----------



## Kevin_H

Wow!



cclaxton said:


> CCI Blazer Brass 9mm 115gr is $211 for 1000....that is to my door NEW brass for 21.1 cents a round...you can't beat that....and I have never had a bad round with CCI....never and I go through at least 500 rounds a month.
> 
> CC


21.1 cents a round is excellent. I'll have to run an order through Palmetto State Armory to see how well I fare with an order of 1,000 rounds. Nice feedback.


----------



## jdw68

The subject of this thread appears to have been written by the advertisement department at Luckygunner. :anim_lol:


----------



## Kevin_H

*Advertise = money*



jdw68 said:


> The subject of this thread appears to have been written by the advertisement department at Luckygunner. :anim_lol:


Not only are their prices competitive, but once on board you get great discounts, thus the $$ per round drop significantly. Perhaps a bit of a sting at first, but with exceptional customer service and with repeat business comes reward. Our little secret. :smt082


----------



## Packard

cclaxton said:


> Except for Hollow points, the minimum I order is 500 rounds for target. That is why I chose 500 to do the comparison. Kevin is right about shipping costs varying.
> 
> Here is one way around that...have fixed shipping cost up to 1000 rounds. Nobody does that?...Actually Palmetto State Armory does that. $12 fixed rate shipping up to 1000 rounds of handgun calibers....
> 
> CC


The problem with that is that the heavy ammo buyers are subsidizing the light ammo buyers.


----------



## Kevin_H

Nope... sorry, but I just can buy it. After a careful comparison of several brands of .45 ACP ammo between Natchez Shooters Supplies and Lucky Gunner, there are a few that are minimally higher and/or lower for each of the two on-line resellers. With the Fedex shipping charges and the customer loyalty offers from Lucky Gunner, I'm still saving $$ with LG over the other resellers. Perhaps 9mm is a bit different, but I shoot a ton of .45 ACP and Lucky Gunner is still the least expensive in general. Palmetto State Armory appears to be marginally less expensive, but they are not listed as a BBB registered business. BBB registered businesses get my nickel over any non-registered retailers. The other observation with Natchez Shooters Supplies is the lack of available brands in the .45 ACP ammo. Happy shooting!

Kimber Team match; 30 yard target; 3 clips of 9 each in a 2 inch circle... Buy a Kimber, you won't regret it!


----------



## cclaxton

Kevin, 
In your last email you talk about pricing but show no facts to back it up. "Marginally" cheaper is a subjective phrase. Cheaper is cheaper....period. 

And, the BBB is worthless rating. The BBB can do NOTHING to help you in a dispute with the dealer. I used to own my own business and the BBB is all about networking with other business owners. They wanted me to purchase a BBB package for $1000 which basicallly entitled me to go to their business meetings once a month and a newsletter and the privilege of being marketed by vendors who wanted my business. They did NOTHING to certify my business or assist me...maybe some free information and advice and networking to get some business....which I didn't need because I had all the business I needed. 
Quote from the BBB site related to Lucky Gunner: "BBB has determined that LuckyGunner.Com meets BBB accreditation standards, which include a commitment to make a good faith effort to resolve any consumer complaints. BBB Accredited Businesses pay a fee for accreditation review/monitoring and for support of BBB services to the public. BBB accreditation does not mean that the business' products or services have been evaluated or endorsed by BBB, or that BBB has made a determination as to the business' product quality or competency in performing services." They leave it up to the company to define a "good faith effort." BBB is basically a rating system....heavily slanted towards the businesses. I give it no value when I purchase stuff. 

I see nothing on their web site indicating that you get lower pricing based on loyalty or repeat business. I think gun-deals.com says it all....those are the facts. I am sure there are some types of ammo where Lucky Gunner is competitive against other dealers because particular items are priced higher due to supply/demand. But on all the most popular ammo Luckgunner can't match the price. 

I am not going to be returning bullets...most places don't even allow returns. Quote from luckygunner website: "Can I return product to LuckyGunner.com? Sorry, but because of the industry we are in, we do not accept any product returns under any circumstances. If we did this, we would have no way of really knowing what could have happened to the product during transit or while in the hands of someone else and therefore we would be risking the safety of our customers if we accepted the returned product. Please just be very careful that you select the product you really want when you are placing your order."

I see no value added. Ammo is a commodity....cheaper wins. 

I think the fact that you couldn't quote price+shipping says it all. 

Send your friends at Lucky Gunner a message: match the price of Natchez and Palmetto State and The-Armory and USAammo, and I will buy from them. Until then, good luck with the BBB logo. 
CC


----------



## Kevin_H

I beg to differ. The BBB has served me well in a number of disputes. We all have our opinions... I'll live with mine and buy from LG. Bottom line, with shipping costs added, Natchez can't beat LG. Perhaps I buy so much that I absolutely beat Natchez with the LG pricing, their shipping and the bonuses they throw my way. We'll let others chose based on their experiences and if they chose to buy from LG, so be it. If they follow others advice, best of luck. Enjoy your shooting....


----------



## Kevin_H

Should anyone care to consider these opinions:

Natchez Shooters Supplies Reviews - natchezss.com Ratings at ResellerRatings

Lucky Gunner Ammo Reviews - LuckyGunner.com Ratings at ResellerRatings


----------



## Kevin_H

Natchez ~ AM EAGLE 45 AUTO FMJ 230GR 50/BX
Item Price: $31.11 / Now $20.99

Natchez is $0.24 more expensive than Lucky Gunner

Natchez ~ Remington UMC .45 ACP 185gr FMJ 50/box
Item Price: $25.99

Natchez is $5.24 more expensive than Lucky Gunner

When Natchez is less expensive on any .45 ACP ammo, it is typically just a few cents.


Here's the facts. Buy from Natchez and pay more for your ammo and your shipping. I'll stick with the BBB. They actually do something in the northeast.



Lucky Gunner ~ AM EAGLE 45 AUTO FMJ 230GR 50/BX
Item Price: $20.75

Lucky Gunner ~ Remington UMC .45 ACP 185gr FMJ 50/box
Item Price: $20.75

Cheers!

Happy shooting....

Buy a Kimber!

Go Lucky Gunner! Heidi is so pretty.. :smt082


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

so, kevin, when we call and place an order do we ask for you or are you the one answering the phones too? are you the owner or do you work on commission? hate to see someone else get your money after all this hard work......


----------



## Kevin_H

Well, you can ask for Heidi, but I'm nothing more than a good customer who buys from LG for their exceptional service, great pricing (debatable by some others) and great delivery pricing. I do not get commission. I do not own the business. See my original post at the beginning of this thread. I do like the looks of Heidi and I do like the ammo I receive. Aside from all that, when I post great reviews for great service from a great business, I get promo codes for my repeat business. You cannot beat loyalty and if a business treats me well, I will remain loyal. If their prices become problematic, I'll buy elsewhere. I do believe the BBB does matter. They have helped me with two HVAC companies of recent. I'm only sharing my experience and my opinion. If someone has a stronger opinion, so be it. Do remember, opinions are just like a$$h0les; everyone has one.

Cheers!

PS - Lucky Gunner is less expensive for my .45 ACP ammo and Heidi is pretty... Natchez can't beat that (period).

Buy at your own risk.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

no wonder they are so cheap, their best salesman works for promo codes......


----------



## Kevin_H

LMAO!!!! Thanks for the good laugh. Great after T-Day leftovers.


----------



## jdw68

As I said in my previous post, the subject of this thread appears to have been written by the advertisement department of Lucky Gunner. The problem is that the thread says that you found the best source for ammunition. You are pretending to be an "average joe" that just stumbled across a great ammunition source. You really should fess up and admit that you work for Lucky Gunner and you are just trying to sell some ammo. I don't mind someone plugging their product as long as they are above board and not trying to decieve people into thinking your just one of them. Does the customer service at LG involve these tactics?


----------



## jdw68

I guess when I was making my last post I somehow missed the last two post with your explanation of "promo codes". So maybe you don't really work at Lucky Gunner you just work for promo codes at Lucky Gunner. So you probably don't really think LG is the best source of ammo, it's just your best source with the promo codes. And, this thread is basically a bunch of blown smoke for the sake of the promo code. I think I've got it now.


----------



## Kevin_H

Boy.... nice welcome to a new guy who really believes LG is a great company. What a bunch of a$$h0les.


----------



## Kevin_H

jdw68 said:


> I guess when I was making my last post I somehow missed the last two post with your explanation of "promo codes". So maybe you don't really work at Lucky Gunner you just work for promo codes at Lucky Gunner. So you probably don't really think LG is the best source of ammo, it's just your best source with the promo codes. And, this thread is basically a bunch of blown smoke for the sake of the promo code. I think I've got it now.


Try the retailer for your own opinion. Refraid from degrading others unless you have something of value to add. Try reading the start of the thread again. If you don't like it, move on to the next thread. Don't be an a$$ for the sake of being an a$$.

I do think LG is the best source for my ammo purchases. If you chose to take my opinion and see for yourself, so be it. If you chose to act like a child and add no value to the discussion, find something useful to do with yourself. What a bunch of dip shits.


----------



## jdw68

The reason I suspected that you worked for Lucky Gunner was because the original post sounded like an adverstisment or a comercial. It didn't sound like a guy who just found a good source of ammo. By your own admission you get a financial incentive to post a positive add after a purchase (promo code). That makes your opinion just a little biased. I think your post would have been better received if you had disclosed your financial bias with your original post. If you don't disclose your incentive then you appear to be decieving folks. But, if you did disclose maybe you wouldn't get a promo code.


----------



## cclaxton

Kevin_H said:


> Natchez ~ AM EAGLE 45 AUTO FMJ 230GR 50/BX
> Item Price: $31.11 / Now $20.99
> Natchez is $0.24 more expensive than Lucky Gunner
> Natchez ~ Remington UMC .45 ACP 185gr FMJ 50/box
> Item Price: $25.99
> Natchez is $5.24 more expensive than Lucky Gunner
> When Natchez is less expensive on any .45 ACP ammo, it is typically just a few cents.
> Here's the facts. Buy from Natchez and pay more for your ammo and your shipping. I'll stick with the BBB. They actually do something in the northeast.
> Lucky Gunner ~ AM EAGLE 45 AUTO FMJ 230GR 50/BX
> Item Price: $20.75
> Lucky Gunner ~ Remington UMC .45 ACP 185gr FMJ 50/box
> Item Price: $20.75
> Cheers! Happy shooting.... Buy a Kimber!Go Lucky Gunner! Heidi is so pretty.. :smt082


OK, let's check the facts shall we?
Lucky Gunner 500 rounds AE .45 230gr = $202.50+$17.20 shipping = $219.20
Natchez 500 rounds AE .45 230gr = $199.90+20.21 = $220.21. 
OK, competitive...fair enough. But that is just one brand and one caliber and one weight.

But let's say I am looking for the best price on .45 230gr across all brands:
CCI Blazer Aluminum is $16.49 for 500 rounds at Natchez but at LuckyG you can only buy a 1000 round case for $350. If you bought 1000 at Natchez, it would be $329.80. The shipping difference is not going to cover $20. Ooops...Palmetto State has CCI Blazer Aluminum for $13.99 a box!!!....and you can order just one box!

So, let's look for Brass ammo:
Natchez has .45 CCI Blazer for $16.99 a box when you buy 500 rounds. Lucky Gunner is $20.00 a box. We already know there is only a $3 diff in shipping. The cheapest brass LuckyG has is $19 a box for Armscor. That is $2 a box different...times 10 boxes....$20 won't make up for the $3 diff in shipping. 
But maybe Natchez is the only other competitor with better pricing?
Afraid not: USAammo has brass .45 230gr for $17.45 a box, and shipping is $17.41 so 500 rounds is $191.90.
Ooops...Palmetto State has Champion .45 230gr brass for $15.99 a box....
Ooops....Palmetto State has.....you guessed it.....AMERICAN EAGLE .45 230gr brass for $89.95/250...that is $17.99 a box.

I already made the case for 9mm...not gonna go there again.

Kevin, if you are a promoter or in some way work for Lucky Gunner....just come out of the closet. If you just happen to like LuckyGunner and are willing to pay more because you like them, just say so!....But don't try to unload some BS about Lucky Gunner having the best prices.

The best prices are just that.....the numbers don't lie. Focus your energies on convincing Lucky Gunner to actually compete with the best prices on the net rather than trying to get customers to believe....well...BS. We are all sensitive to ammo prices and watch them like a wall street broker watches the Dow. You can't get one over on us.

BTW, I haven't met anybody here who falls in the A$$hole category....I have on other guns sites, but not here. That's not to say some of us have rough edges. If you are unrelated to LuckyGunner then welcome....aww hell....welcome anyway! 
CC


----------



## Gunners_Mate

KevinH, in general this thread would have been locked on many other sites immediately. You may feel you are only promoting a good company you are loyal to, but to everyone else you look like a sponsor, and this thread looks very much like a lot of spam that large forums with active user bases get very often. It seems your only post is this thread so your not looking much like a participating member of the forum. Then you go so far as flame the people who are calling you out on your very obvious bias. 

You've very obviously started off on the wrong foot on this forum. 

I don't think anybody here purchases ammo from explicitly one company. Nearly all of us are deal hounds, spending lots of time and effort looking for how to save as much of our hard earned dollars as best we can. LG may or may not be the best price sometimes. There are a TON of good companies out there. Your nearly blind and "loyal" devotion to LG seem's uncalled for. However perhaps with your incentives you do get the best deal there, that may or may not be the case for all of us. I thank you for putting them on my radar, and advise you to participate in other area's of the forum. There's a whole section for kimber's and I'm sure everyone would love to see what you have. Constantly posting in one thread is only going to further the opinion the LG is involved with your pockets further decreasing the value of your opinion for them.


----------



## Kevin_H

jdw68 said:


> The reason I suspected that you worked for Lucky Gunner was because the original post sounded like an adverstisment or a comercial. It didn't sound like a guy who just found a good source of ammo. By your own admission you get a financial incentive to post a positive add after a purchase (promo code). That makes your opinion just a little biased. I think your post would have been better received if you had disclosed your financial bias with your original post. If you don't disclose your incentive then you appear to be decieving folks. But, if you did disclose maybe you wouldn't get a promo code.


I like the business for their service, pricing and general product offerings. It just so happens, that when one is a loyal customer, they benefit as well. It anyone would think of it as any loyal relationship where the service or product is great, there is always benefits from the loyalty of the relationship. Since I find LG an exceptional business with great pricing and I DO continue to find what I want at better pricing, they reward me (you) for your continued patriotism. Of course, if they begin to faulter, then they will lose my business. The benefit for being a continued patriot to a great business is you often get rewarded for your loyalty. Since I buy from LG anyway, because I like their service and pricing, I do benefit from discounting, thus regardless of anyone elses opinion of their competitiveness to other resellers, I (perhaps not you or anyone not enjoying the offers from LG) get the benefit of being a loyal customer. Hence, my cost is better through LG than any of the other mentioned resellers both non-BBB rated or BBB rated. You buy from your vendor.... I'll buy from my own choice. Others will review this thread and either try LG or not. Keep making your point... it doesn't affect me. Lucky Gunner is the best. That is my experience and my opinion. If yours is different, enjoy it.


----------



## Kevin_H

Gunners_Mate,

Your view is valued. I just started as a new member to the forum. Since getting bombarded with derogatory beatings for sharing an opinion, the thread continued. I'm in agreement with you. I have moved on and am looking at other threads in the forum. In fact, the Kimber threads are intriguing and I am already enjoying the Kimber reviews. I'll be posting to those and other forum threads. Please allow me time. Again, I just started and unfortunately chose to post an honest review of a reseller that I do find to be very cost effective for me for those brands and caliber ammunitions I purchase. Perhaps I'm the odd man out. I'm not a single focused deal hound. I buy because of the experience, the customer service and the favorable pricing as my original review posting states. As for my purchases for ammunition, since I spent $1,300.00 on a Kimber (and several others), perhaps I'm not as concerned for the deal, but the "experience" and the purchase of quality ammunition. Hope you understand. See you in the Kimber forum.

Cheers!


----------



## Kevin_H

Look in the mirror! :numbchuck:


----------



## bronx79

check this out!

gun-deals.com - User-Submitted Gun & Ammunition Deals


----------

